# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  odruchy wymiotne na czczo

## bizon

Witam
Od pewnego czasu często nad ranem po przebudzeniu mam dziwne odruchy wymiotne, ale nigdy nie wymiotuje. Tylko mam takie uczucie ciągnięcia i to mnie bardzo denerwuje. Kilka razy zdarzyło mi się to w pracy i wówczas jest to bardzo krępujące. Nie mam pojęcia i nigdzie w internecie nie znalazłem skąd się to bierze. Dodam, że nie mam innych dolegliwości, brzuch mnie nie boli ani nic innego. Dlatego proszę o informacje, jaka może byc tego przyczyna???
Z góry dziekuje za odp.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## SirArgal

W okresie dorastania miałem coś podobnego. Pojawiało się to uczucie, jeżeli czegoś nie zjadłem dość szybko i przeważnie właśnie posiłek sprawiał, że przechodziło. Z czasem minęło i jakoś nie zastanawiałem się dlaczego tak się działo. Możliwe że masz podobnie ;>

----------

